# [SOLVED] wireless not working (HP V4000 with Intel 2200BG)



## pablo_m123 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi,

The wireless internet is not working on my laptop; the laptop is an HP Presario V4000 purchased around the summer of 2006, with its default Intel 2200BG wireless adapter. I can't figure out if this is a hardware problem or a software/settings/drivers problem, and there's one thing that is boggling my mind: it will occasionally (rarely) work for a few minutes (usually after having not been used for a while) before not working anymore.

I've tried using three different drivers for the adapter, I've tried turning Windows Zero Configuration off and then on again, I've tried using a third party program to manage my wireless connections. I also tried installing a new wireless card (the NetGear WG511) and that worked fine, so I figure it has to be something with the Intel adapter (rather than a systemic problem with the laptop or the wireless router).

The laptop was sitting for months only a few feet (3-4?) from the wireless router, and so I'm wondering if maybe the adapter was damaged by its proximity to the router...?

The first time I noticed that it was working was after I had unplugged it and taken it outside (where it is cold) in order to take it to the local Staples; when I brought it back into my house I noticed that the wireless seemed to be working perfectly; this is making me suspect that the adapter is overheating, but I don't know if that is a realistic guess.

Here's my ipconfig /all result from a few days ago:


> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: wireless not working (HP V4000 with Intel 2200BG)*

From the sounds, I'd say you're zeroing in on hardware failure.


----------



## pablo_m123 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: wireless not working (HP V4000 with Intel 2200BG)*

I've fixed the problem! I think what had happened is that some dust had collected in the connection between the intel card and the computer, and that dust had been heating up after a few minutes of the computer being on, which was then causing the thing to not work anymore.

When I took the card out of the slot I noticed a piece of yellow-ish dust of about a cubic millimeter (maybe larger) on the part of the laptop that you plug the card into. It could've been that the dust fell there when I opened the laptop and took out the card, but I think that the dust had been the source of the problem. I blew into the receiver part in the laptop to clear out any more dust (I didn't see any), blew on the wireless card to clear off any tiny dust (I didn't see any), and put it back together. It's been working perfectly for an hour now (as opposed to dying out after a few minutes).

Here's a great explanation of how to take out the wireless card:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00556312&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=435086


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: wireless not working (HP V4000 with Intel 2200BG)*

Glad it was an easy one. :smile:


----------



## pablo_m123 (Jan 4, 2008)

turns out I spoke too soon; after showing connectivity for an hour or more, it went back to doing its same old thing. I'm just going to give up and use the new wireless card I have coming in the mail.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I thought that was too easy. :wink:


----------

